# fog juice inputs



## whytheneon (Sep 8, 2010)

As I was looking to get some froggys freezing or cryo juice, I contacted a listed distributor here in San diego, the only one actually. 

He said that he doesn't carry it on hand but can order it at a discounted price, but shipping is killer. He said he keeps antari, martin and chauvet juice on hand. 

Do any of these other brands compare? I'll be running a1500w through a trash can chiller, and 2 400w machines though a DIY bucket chiller. I'm looking to keep the fog on the ground and not have a garage full of haze this year. Also, what type of these fluids would be best for the low lying effect?

Also, how are the "premium" brands when it comes to breathing? The halloween store juice left us all feeling hoarse and winded for most of the night.

Thanks


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I have never used a premium brand so I cannot speak to that point. But I think you will have a haze eventually no matter the brand. Fog is simply smoke, and at some point will evaporate upwards. I like to think that my fog chiller does an excellent job of producing low lying fog, but it still hazes up after about 25-30 ft.


----------



## Bbdude (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't have any experience with any juice other than generic WalMart or Spirit juice, but I do recall reading about a premium juice marketed as "fast dissipating". Was said that when used with a chiller it makes great low fog, and dissipated quickly from the air to minimize hazing.

Can't recall the name or anything off the top of my head, but I hope that helps.


----------



## Bbdude (Sep 26, 2014)

Sorry for the double post, I can't edit my last post yet.

I found that juice, its called Rosco Stage and Show fog juice, its the second one on this link:

http://www.rosco.com/fog/fogfluid.cfm


----------



## Japy (Oct 14, 2013)

Big fan of the froggy's freezin juice. That stuff definitely hangs low and sticks around forever. Plus I haven't had any complaints from anyone from breathing it in.. And we put out a LOT of fog.


----------

